# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 2: Tuesday April 25th @ Nets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stolen from Todd MacCulloch on the Nets board...again.










*Round 1, Game 2
#6 Indiana Pacers @ #3 New Jersey Nets**
Pacers Lead Series 1-0
Tuesday April 25th, 2006
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: NBATV


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Anthony Johnson*</td><td>*Stephen Jackson*</td><td>*Jeff Foster*</td><td>*Peja Stojakovic*</td><td>*Jermaine O'Neal*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.0</td><td>18.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>12.0</td><td>15.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>8.0</td><td>9.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>2.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Fred Jones*</td><td>*Austin Croshere*</td><td>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.0</td><td>9.0</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>0.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>31.0</td><td>22.0</td><td>19.0</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>13.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Lamond Murray*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>0.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td></table>


*Series:*
Game 1: Pacers 90 - Nets 88
​

Pacers 95
Nets 91


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

time to give some back.. winner (best guess) gets 100K from me

pacers 103
nets 94


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's come back home 2-0, so we can finish them here easily...


Pacers 97 ~ Nets 92...

Keep winning baby!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet game thread PF.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice game thread. I don't know if Indiana will be able to pull this one out, the Nets really will not want to leave home empty handed. Still, I'm going to predict a Pacer victory.

Pacers 96
Nets 92


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Nice game thread. I don't know if Indiana will be able to pull this one out, the Nets really will not want to leave home empty handed. Still, I'm going to predict a Pacer victory.
> 
> Pacers 96
> Nets 92



Haven't seen much of you lately. How you been?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Nets want revenge, it will get alot harder, but then again, I doubt the Pacers are going to turn it over ever other play.

Pacers- 90
Nets- 85


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I have more faith in evry game now:

Pacers - 92
Nets - 88


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan, did Stern really say that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> Pacers Fan, did Stern really say that?


Yes. All-Star weekend. He mentioned a few other teams, also. He was talking about large market teams like the Lakers and Celtics in the finals, then proceeded to mention how he couldn't allow smaller teams like Indiana to reach the finals.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 96
Nets 94


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Haven't seen much of you lately. How you been?


Pretty good man, haven't been able to contribute as much as I'd like since I've been loaded with finals. My last exam is on Wednesday, so after that I should be a little more active.

How about you man? By the way, you guys have really done a great job on this Pacers forum. I remember a year and a half ago this place was almost empty, but things have really changed since then.
Good work fellas.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Pretty good man, haven't been able to contribute as much as I'd like since I've been loaded with finals. My last exam is on Wednesday, so after that I should be a little more active.
> 
> How about you man? By the way, you guys have really done a great job on this Pacers forum. I remember a year and a half ago this place was almost empty, but things have really changed since then.
> Good work fellas.



Good to hear you are keeping up with the school work, put that **** first. I'm graduating college in less than a month! Holy ****!

And yeah, this place as become pretty active. Pacerholic and myself keep this place well-modded, and fellas like Pacers Fan and others help keep the plays really active. Great group of guys!


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll take the pacers in this one. Think the nets have been knocked back on their heels and won't be able to recover for game 2.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

This will be the Nets' game.I don't know,maybe I'm pessimistic but...

Nets-90
Pacers-89

Please prove me wrong Pacers


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 97
Nets: 91


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm pumped for the game. Good luck tomorrow guys. :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im watching this one. The Nets are playing catch-up and an urgency to win at home and tie the series. The Pacers are feeling confident right now. Im not sure who`s going to win this one, but i still say Pacers in 6

Good luck guys


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

We need this one to silence the critics bad...

Pacers 97
Nets 93


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers 98
Nets 89

They just don't have it, man. J.O. will be lights out, Peja will be better, Granger will definitely be better, and they won't have a record-low five turnovers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you all win this one, then you put the Nets in a very dicey situation. Sadly I expect the Nets to come out like they were possessed. Should be a good game.


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

j kidd 11 pts, 10 rebs, 12 assists

vince 24 points

jefferson 19

krstic 16

nets win by 15, rest the last couple of minutes. Book it


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont see the nets playing the same way they did last game. id be surprised if they didnt win this game convincingly. the nets played horrible and we're still in the game. look for a nets win barring a complete collapse.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

ITs funny every1 on the nets board thinks we'll win, every1 on pacers thinks they'll win, i cant decide. Just gotta wait til the final buzzer.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Most of the Jersey and NBA fans underate the Indiana Pacers, very much.

I don't care, the shock will be big


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Most of the Jersey and NBA fans underate the Indiana Pacers, very much.
> 
> I don't care, the shock will be big




True in so many ways... :cheers: 

Good post Best!...

It's crazy how we still no respect, but it's all good, cause we win tonight as well...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

GAME TIME BABY!!!!....

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's get J.O. started early, and kill all their hopes tonight...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Granger starting tonight?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice start baby...this games ours...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Granger starting tonight?



Yeah, they say Peja's injured...







p


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah, they say Peja's injured...


****!

Ah, why not, it's the saeson for that.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG my NBA TV preview is not working!!!!! I'm so mad, I gotta get off CPU, I'm calling the place.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

They're on a 7-0 run, we're only down by 3, so let's not panic, and play like we know how to play.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah, they say Peja's injured...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is wrong with Peja?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:curse: Jermaine just picked up his 2nd. foul.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> What the hell is wrong with Peja?




Sore right knee, it's alot more than that though, maybe something to do with him being benched last game.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, if JO can't stay out of foul trouble maybe we should trade him, he can't be a "leader" from the bench.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sore right knee, it's alot more than that though, maybe something to do with him being benched last game.


Is it serious? Or just out this game?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tinsley's in!...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Is it serious? Or just out this game?



They didn't say, but since it's only a bruise he should be starting in Indy.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Was JO ejected? NBA.com live stat thing says he has 2 technicals, it seemed he was still playing so it might have been typo but wow. The fact that he even got one is stupid, Im not watching the game but clearly he isnt a leader.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Finish the half horribly...26-22 end of the 1st...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Finish the half horribly...26-22 end of the 1st...


Something is wrong when Peja is out, and Jack and JO feel the need to get into foul trouble. They might as well wrap the game in a present.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Was JO ejected? NBA.com live stat thing says he has 2 technicals, it seemed he was still playing so it might have been typo but wow. The fact that he even got one is stupid, Im not watching the game but clearly he isnt a leader.



He's got 2 fouls, not technicals, and is playing good, he just needs to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's got 2 fouls, not technicals, and is playing good, he just needs to stay out of foul trouble.


At this point if he is in foul trouble again, something is wrong. I am very pissed that I am not able to watch the game so maybe its just my anger comming out but as a leader, to basically hardly be able to play in 2 playoff games in a row? I have not questioned JO before, but that is crazy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tinsley's finally sitting, he was playing real stupid, definetly not in game form.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

J.O.'s back, and just got to the foul line, made both... 6 pts so far....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> At this point if he is in foul trouble again, something is wrong. I am very pissed that I am not able to watch the game so maybe its just my anger comming out but as a leader, to basically hardly be able to play in 2 playoff games in a row? I have not questioned JO before, but that is crazy.



Just picked up his 3rd foul, and won't play till the 2nd. 1/2 again..just pathetic


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Trade JO, he is an idiot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Stephen Jackson will need to pick it up....while JO sits.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

If it wasen't for A.J. and Jones, we would be down by even more.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

A little harsh with the trade talk...That foul was very controversial to begin with and Robinson's actions afterwards should have gotten him tossed for a second T...I dont like how some people will love and cherish J.O. when hes on top of his game but when hes having trouble you want him gone...I dont see hardly anyone able to give us someone for J.O. that would be fair at all...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

31andOnly said:


> A little harsh with the trade talk...That foul was very controversial to begin with and Robinson's actions afterwards should have gotten him tossed for a second T...I dont like how some people will love and cherish J.O. when hes on top of his game but when hes having trouble you want him gone...I dont see hardly anyone able to give us someone for J.O. that would be fair at all...


I'm not able to see the game, my TV is screwed, and again I said Im just pissed right now so thats prob why I was venting. Look at it though, he plays as much as Artest did, he is not helping us playing on the bench. I love JO and do not want to trade him, I'm just very frustrated right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha. Foster just through the ball off Cliffy while he was falling out of bounds.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

I understand Fred its just that some things during the playoffs get blown so out of proportion...no harm no foul persay...i can relate as well to the frustration with him...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Whats going on? NBA.com is saying we keep missing layups?


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

As much trouble as we have had in this game we are still very much in it...these last two games have proven that a series win is very attainable...we just got to induce some of fosters love and hustle into the guys...man he has quickly became my favorite pacer this year...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Shooting too many dumb shots.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

31andOnly said:


> As much trouble as we have had in this game we are still very much in it...these last two games have proven that a series win is very attainable...we just got to induce some of fosters love and hustle into the guys...man he has quickly became my favorite pacer this year...


The problem is NJ is the type of team that given an opertunity, they will blow the game out of reach.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Down by 10 with absolutly no rebounds, and no offensive set.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a block by Freddie! Then that rebound was awesome!


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Holy hell that block from Freddie and his hustle was outrageous right there...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

How man fouls does Kristic has? CBS says 5 fouls, yeah right.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Gill in...I smell a run...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

How we're only down by 8 I'll never know, because this is about as ugly as I've seen us play all season.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

31andOnly said:


> Gill in...I smell a run...


Are we really that desperate? What about Sarunas?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> CBS says 5 fouls, yeah right.



LOL...Nah he only has 3, like J.O.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Will someone fill me in on whats going on game wise? NBA.com doesn't help too much.


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

good game so far. No trip dub as i predicted for jkidd, but the scores seem to be lining up well. Great effort by bench, jsut sucks that you guys cant get the offense going at all.

And that wasnt a block by fred jones, it was a goal tend. I know you guys saw the replay.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> How we're only down by 8 I'll never know, because this is about as ugly as I've seen us play all season.


I was going to say the same thing PaCeR, you guys aren't playing well but are still in the game which is good. Hopefully JO can stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half so you can start going back into the post.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay Eddy ill give you the goal tend if you give me the extra technical Robinson should have had for the taunting he did to J.O. on that third foul of his...completely uncalled for...and actually the ball wasnt even above the rim when Air Jones threw it out of there...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Will someone fill me in on whats going on game wise? NBA.com doesn't help too much.



Basically since J.O. left it seems we're just passing the ball till the shotclock gets to like 5 secs. than shoot a stupid shot, also there's no rebounds, and too many turnovers.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yea, I'm looking at stats abd we seem to be shooting horribly. Nets don't seem to be doing all that bad either. It doesn't make sense how we still in game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's pick it up baby, game ain't over yet.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Let's pick it up baby, game ain't over yet.


Your from NJ?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This is just ridiculous, Jermaine just got his 4th foul..


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you serious? What is he doing? Can someone really be that dumb?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Your from NJ?




Yeah.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah.


Traitor , why aint ya at the game?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I may go watch TV, I can't look at all the fouls, at this point we may as well have wrapped the game for them.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> why aint ya at the game?



Couldn't get tixs


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Have we fouled NJ on every shot they have attempted this half?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This game really sucks.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

More then 60 percent of them it seems


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's like no one other than A.J. wants to play, which is pathetic.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I cannot even watch the NBA.com thing anymore, this is seriosuly pissing me off. Noone seems to even care about this series except for Johnson, the first game was sloppy too. I'm out, I'll ttyl.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another foul on Granger, and now his 4th., might as well call a foul on us for taking timeouts. :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Pacers are going after loose balls like I do. Take a few large steps, and extend the arm. No jumping, no diving, no hustle.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Hes got his 5th now as well...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Ah man, we can all see wich team is the refs favourite :curse:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Down by 17 now, that should be it, game over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Ah man, we can all see wich theam is the refs favourite :curse:


Don't blame the game on the refs. We're playing like crap, and the Nets look like Detroit of last year on defense.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

nope we lost on our own accord...we are playing like a highschool team out there...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Yet another foul, this is bull****


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

31andOnly said:


> nope we lost on our own accord...we are playing like a highschool team out there...


But you know, I knew coming into this game that we were going to lose big. So I'm not worried. We did what we needed, we stole one from them at NJ and stole homecourt advantage. I've got faith.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

6 straight points.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

This game is like an episode of the twilight zone i swear...the final remaining games are going to be even more bizarre and that scares me lol...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how the Pacers respond in Game 3 and how the Nets can handle the incomproable atmosphere of Conseco Fieldhouse.

Anyway, good game guys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill in! How is he on the playoff roster? Yeah!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Anyway, good game guys.



Uhhh....


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Net2 said:


> It will be interesting to see how the Pacers respond in Game 3 and how the Nets can handle the incomproable atmosphere of Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> Anyway, good game guys.




--- And the winner for best starring role in a comedic drama goes to: NET2 for his statement of "Good Game Guys" in Pacers vs. Nets game 2...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I told a guy at my school today that we would lose by 15 (exact), score under 80 points (75), Vince wouldn't shoot 35% (60%), and Kidd wouldn't score 5 points (6). I'm just too good.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The Pacer definetly didn't play well. It would have definetly helped if Peja could of found some way to play in an important playoff game. But after a while it seemed Steve javi or w/e his name in had it in for us. I never seen a ref try to call a techinical on a team as much as he did on the Pacers. I also don't get the traveling calls in the NBA, so inconsistent. All in all the Pacers couldn't hit the shots they needed to secure a comeback when they had their chances. Nets played great though, the Pacers allowed Carter to get his confidence and he tore them apart.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What happened with Peja, was it an injury, Yahoo has him as a -CD-


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Good game guys, very exciting so far!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

G G

:biggrin: 

Go Nets


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> G G
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Go Nets


After your Ronaldo sig I can't take you serious anymore.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> After your Ronaldo sig I can't take you serious anymore.


Thats because you lack football knowledge.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Thats because you lack football knowledge.


 :yes: . Anyways, nice game guys, can't wait for thursday.

--Nets in 6


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

k we still have home court... lets get em in conseco :cheers:

JO cant keep averaging 5 stupid fouls a game :curse:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Auggie said:


> k we still have home court... lets get em in conseco :cheers:
> 
> JO cant keep averaging 5 stupid fouls a game :curse:


After him and Carlisle (and even the media, and no, not just the Indy media) covertly questioned the officiating, I expect him to be able to do his thing Thursday. Peja will play as well. I expect a big win. When teams are this even, the more desperate team wins. That will be us on Thursday, and eventually our depth will give us the edge in this series (when we stop getting into foul trouble).


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't wait for the 3rd game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 90-75 Nets

Winner- bbasok

Only person guessing the Nets would win.


----------

